# [SOLVED]set proxy for chrome in MATE Desktop

## kenmux

Hi guys,

i'm using chrome in MATE desktop behind proxy server.

so the first problem is how to set proxy for chrome.

first, to set global proxy, i wrote the proxy setting to file /etc/env.d/99local, 

and i'm sure it works for the emerge & links running well, but,

chrome cannot get the proxy setting, just cannot connect to internet. 

then i tried to set proxy using the settings of chrome itself, but it just complained:

```
When running Google Chrome under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem launching your system configuration.

But you can still configure via the command line. Please see man google-chrome-stable for more information on flags and environment variables.
```

then i tried to set proxy using MATE preferences: Main Menu > System > Preferences > Network Proxy,

it did not work also!

i saw someone suggest to use gconf-editor, then i emrege it,

and run it in terminal, it just complained:

```
** (gconf-editor:11754): WARNING **: Can't load fallback CSS resource: Failed to import: The resource at '/org/gnome/adwaita/gtk-fallback.css' does not exist

** (gconf-editor:11754): WARNING **: Can't load fallback CSS resource: Failed to import: The resource at '/org/gnome/adwaita/gtk-fallback.css' does not exist
```

and, i cannot do any config with it!

so, the problem is, how to set proxy for chrome, under MATE desktop?

could any one please give me a hand? thanks!Last edited by kenmux on Wed Apr 16, 2014 12:57 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## TomWij

See `man google-chrome` for information on setting the Proxy server that Google Chrome uses.

----------

## kenmux

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> See `man google-chrome` for information on setting the Proxy server that Google Chrome uses.

 

Hmm... how to say? i know in terminal, just run google-chrome-stable --proxy-server="host:port" then chrome works well,

but it's unintuitive (i mean, invisible) and troublesome. is there a elegant solution (i mean, visible and easy)?

maybe, just create a shortcut in desktop, and set command: /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable %U --proxy-server="host:port"???

if chrome can pick global proxy settings, or the settings made by MATE desktop, then all is fine...

----------

## TomWij

Yes, setting it in a shortcut or desktop file will work; it can't pick up those from MATE, it's not written to behave that way. Because of that it has its own proxy parameters system.

----------

## kenmux

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> Yes, setting it in a shortcut or desktop file will work; it can't pick up those from MATE, it's not written to behave that way. Because of that it has its own proxy parameters system.

 

thanks a lot! i get it!

----------

